# The Loudest Arenas in the Country



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The CigarBoy Arena Tour rolls on and CB lists his Top 5 Loudest and most intimidating college basketball arenas.

If you are a supporting member, click the link below to read article. 

The Loudest Arenas In The Country

You are not a supporting member? Contact Retrodreams and see what you need to do to become a supporting member.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

lol. thanks anyways man.

not gonna pay 10 dollars for a site that the members make stay up.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Rupp Arena not in the top 5, man I dunno bout that one...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Rupp Arena not in the top 5, man I dunno bout that one...


It's loud alright, but the arena goes up and back instead of just up, which doesn't make it easy for the fans to get it booming. But man, when those fans are on their feet, I guarantee you there is no place louder. Want proof? The Florida game in Rupp last year and the first 10 minutes against Louisville this year. Man, that place was LOUD.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It can also be the quietest.... like when UGA comes to town.

 Just kiddin man


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> lol. thanks anyways man.
> 
> not gonna pay 10 dollars for a site that the members make stay up.


The $10 per year goes a long way. It help the site in so many ways.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Hilton at Iowa State in Ames, boy that get nuts and loud


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> lol. thanks anyways man.
> 
> not gonna pay 10 dollars for a site that the members make stay up.


There wouldn't even be any such thing as a site/message board if the admins didn't make it.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> There wouldn't even be any such thing as a site/message board if the admins didn't make it.



I could make one, but it wouldn't stay up if it didnt have members.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> It's loud alright, but the arena goes up and back instead of just up, which doesn't make it easy for the fans to get it booming. But man, when those fans are on their feet, I guarantee you there is no place louder. Want proof? The Florida game in Rupp last year and the first 10 minutes against Louisville this year. Man, that place was LOUD.


Couldn't even HEAR the announcers on TV because the fans were so loud. 



> lol. thanks anyways man.
> 
> not gonna pay 10 dollars for a site that the members make stay up.


Any idea what hosting fees and bandwidth can cost? Is YOUR time worth money? Any idea how much work goes into setting up a community like this? $10 is not much to ask to support the people that make this thing work.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

The RAC should definatley be up there. A bad Rutgers team is 12-1 at home with there only loss by 1 point to UCONN. Thats pretty good in my book.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I could make one, but it wouldn't stay up if it didnt have members.


It wouldn't stay up unless you forked out the bucks. Goes both ways. 

We do not make a living at this if that is what your insinuating. 

Members? yes. But without someone paying for the site, no members. 

Your choice. That is fine. The site is free.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

No Gallagher-Iba? 



> I could make one, but it wouldn't stay up if it didnt have members.


Ever heard of justbball? Go there. Now.:uhoh:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ yea, and it ain't that great, nothin' special, at all.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I could make one, but it wouldn't stay up if it didnt have members.


Members wouldn't have anything to help stay up if it wasn't for admins. Lay off. If you don't want to help support someone with a site they've made for everybody else's enjoyment, including your own, then you don't have to. Grow up.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, i understand why your doin' it, if i had my own message board(that cost money), i'd love to make a lil' extra money too, so make that money boys!!


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I have a real hard time believing that Iowa has a better home court than Minnesota. Ok the Barn versus....heck I don't even know the name of the stadium. Seriously the Barn is sold out and the team is in last place in the Big Ten. No way in hell that would happen at Iowa.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Not a supporting member, but if Mac Court down in Eugene is not on the list, then the list isn't worth reading.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Well, i understand why your doin' it, if i had my own message board(that cost money), i'd love to make a lil' extra money too, so make that money boys!!


If you think they're making a profit you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Based on what????????*

First off, Ozzy, that one guy was talking about Iowa State, not Iowa. Karver Hawkeye Arena is one of the easiest places to win in the Big 10.
And yes, I agree with you that the old Barn is a tough place to play.

What's this based on? Cuz if the top team comes into your conference and your place is loud for one game, than everyone's home team is supposedly the loudest they've ever heard. Yeah... because that's the only place they've seen a game.

If we're going game to game, it's hands down Duke, and Cameron Indoor stadium. That crowd is on there feet every game and it has to be the most hardest stadium to play in.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Iowa – Carver-Hawkeye Arena (15,500)


 Sure the guy on the boards was saying Iowa State, but that guy on the original post that made the list say Carver Hawkeye Arena, that place is a dump.




> If we're going game to game, it's hands down Duke, and Cameron Indoor stadium. That crowd is on there feet every game and it has to be the most hardest stadium to play in.


 While we are talking about loud crowds, who created the jumping up and down in the stands? Didn't Duke do that? If so they are the best home court in the country because they are original, everyone just copies them. PS I HATE Duke.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think they're making a profit you're sadly mistaken.



Here is what I know...

http://www.ehostpros.com/ -- they charge $5 a month for hosting fees, which is really cheap, i'm not sayin' this is their host, but, just showing you how cheap hosting can be.

The Vbulletin site is down, but I think they charge close to $150.

So, it isn't THAT much money to run a site, if it costs $210 a year to run your site, that means you would only need 21 supporting members to pay for your site.

Trust me, they are tryin' to make a profit.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

$210 a year?:laugh: 

You got things to learn, kid.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> Trust me, they are tryin' to make a profit.


No they're not. Like Hollis said, you have things to learn. Hollis, the mods, the community mods, they all know more about what the admins are trying to do here than you'll ever know. You're just assuming things with little info.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> $210 a year?:laugh:
> 
> You got things to learn, kid.



Tell me where more money comes in.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> No they're not. Like Hollis said, you have things to learn. Hollis, the mods, the community mods, they all know more about what the admins are trying to do here than you'll ever know. You're just assuming things with little info.



I co-own a Message Board, I think I should know.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I co-own a Message Board, I think I should know.


It's not anything like this message board. You don't know who these people are that are running it or anything. You co-own a message board. Congrats. It takes a lot more money to keep a site and board like this one up. If you read the stuff in the SM forums, you'd realize you're about as dead wrong as it gets.

Can we please get an admin to comment on this and end it all?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I co-own a Message Board, I think I should know.


eZboards don't count...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me where more money comes in.


Among other things, you've got:

-vB license
-server 
-bandwidth - definitely not cheap when you have up to 500 people on at times.

I'm willing to bet the monthly fee is larger than your $210 yearly 'guess'


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

bryan, i could be wrong here, but the people that own and adminster this site host the site themselves. they pay for the webspace and are not part of a commercial webhosting service. if you want a FREE message board, go to voyager or hostboard. that isn't the same as this. all the designs and everything on here was created by the site administrators, and they pay money to maintain it. why?? i don't know and could be out of line speaking for the admins, but because they like basketball, because they want to, and because they can. they spend more than ten bucks a piece to keep this place up. the only place the ten bucks goes to is to help reduce their costs, not to turn a profit. that is a little different than what you're doing. you're paying for site hosting from a company that isn't your own. in a sense, you are paying MORE per year than they are asking here. 



i think some of the louder arenas that people may not be aware of are saint bonaventure, wyoming, george washington (when it was full at least) the barn at minnesota, the pit in alberquerque (spell??) the pit at eugene, and of course, cameron (which everyone knows)


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

Putting Carver Hawkeye areana on that list is a joke. Even Hawk fans know it's a morgue.......

I would say the top 3 in the big 12 are

GIA at Oky State
Allen Fieldhouse at KU
and Hilton at Iowa State....

Not in that order... Carver Hawkeye is a freakin Joke. By putting that on the guys list it makes it a joke list....


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cycloneandy</b>!
> Putting Carver Hawkeye areana on that list is a joke. Even Hawk fans know it's a morgue.......
> 
> I would say the top 3 in the big 12 are
> ...


I'd agree with you, and that's the order I'd put it in...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The RAC at Rutgers. Rutgers has one of the biggest homecourt advantages in America ..... it's one of the biggest secrets in the NCAA


----------

